# An engineroom with a problem...



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://ports.co.za/news/news_2010_10_08_01.php


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Can I take a guess and say the fire most probably started between the hours of 20.00 and 08.00 when the Engineroom was locked up for the night.(Cloud)


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

chadburn said:


> Can I take a guess and say the fire most probably started between the hours of 20.00 and 08.00 when the Engineroom was locked up for the night.(Cloud)


It would be interesting to know the facts. Seems unlikely though as this story probably won't make any more headlines. Nobody died!

The ship has now docked in Cape Town.


----------



## johnjames06 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Causing an engineroom problem*

Hi, I remember when I caused a problem in the engine room. I was an engineering apprentice under training in Cornwall. Our class did a day trip on the Plymouth duty destroyer whose task that day was to help a cargo ship that had hit the rocks. A couple of us were sent down the engine room to observe. It was hot and noisy and I was terrified. The chief of the watch screamed at me and pointed across the engine room, I did'nt have a clue what he wanted me to do but I thought I had better do something. Under a cloud of steam I found a big valve and closed it, feeling really proud.( all this took place when flashing up from cold) Later the captain rang down try main engines. The chief opened the throttle and nothing happened, opened a bit more and still nothing happened. I had closed the main steam to engine room valve and because the stem had expanded not even the strongest stokers could open it. Needless to say they had to call out another destroyer. It was 1957 and I was just a 16 year old boy so nothing came of it. I thought that was the end of it but lifes not like that. Many years later when I was a chief myself I walked into the mess to have my rum and the chief of the watch ( who by now was an engineer officer ) was telling this story to all my messmates. I never lived it down. John.(Wave)(Wave)


----------



## Walter_Snook (Jan 19, 2011)

johnjames06 said:


> Hi, I remember when I caused a problem in the engine room. I was an engineering apprentice under training in Cornwall. Our class did a day trip on the Plymouth duty destroyer whose task that day was to help a cargo ship that had hit the rocks. A couple of us were sent down the engine room to observe. It was hot and noisy and I was terrified. The chief of the watch screamed at me and pointed across the engine room, I did'nt have a clue what he wanted me to do but I thought I had better do something. Under a cloud of steam I found a big valve and closed it, feeling really proud.( all this took place when flashing up from cold) Later the captain rang down try main engines. The chief opened the throttle and nothing happened, opened a bit more and still nothing happened. I had closed the main steam to engine room valve and because the stem had expanded not even the strongest stokers could open it. Needless to say they had to call out another destroyer. It was 1957 and I was just a 16 year old boy so nothing came of it. I thought that was the end of it but lifes not like that. Many years later when I was a chief myself I walked into the mess to have my rum and the chief of the watch ( who by now was an engineer officer ) was telling this story to all my messmates. I never lived it down. John.(Wave)(Wave)




nice story, very true....have also felt that eagerness when I was a cadet..


----------

